# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Yet Another 10 Gallon Tank.



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey Folks, here is a pic of my 10 gallon tank. Its been Setup for about 2 Months.










For more info please visit 
my website


----------



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey Folks, here is a pic of my 10 gallon tank. Its been Setup for about 2 Months.










For more info please visit 
my website


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

very nice. Looks a lot bigger than ten gallons.

*Tank Journals*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice Zero, and welcome! It's good to see (yet?) another Carolinian here. If you're interested in joining a club, I know of a very good one in the Raleigh/Durham area. There's a great one here in Charlotte too.









Best,
Phil


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks good. Can we get more shots ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

thanks for the comments folks. phil ive heard about the raleigh aquatic society meeting on the first thursday of the month, i might look into that.

here are more pictures. i have an ancient digital camera from last century. so i've been playing with different lighting to get better pictures.




























click herefor more info


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You've done a great job with the aquascaping of that small tank. Your choice and placement of plants is well thought out. I'm eager to see what it will look like in a month after everything's grown in.

BTW, there's an aquatic plant club in the area too, not just RAS. Contact Shaun Winterton at wintertonshaun at netscape.net


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

ZCB,

How are you lighting that tank? How many of what kind of bulbs?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Great work on such a small tank. Looks a lot bigger then 10G.

Second picture looks the best. Maybe a bit overexposed but reminds me of Amano tanks with see through backgrounds. If you work on your background plants and organize them more "properly" forming good coposition then this could be a good competitor for AGA 2003.

Good luck









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

yeah i diffinitely need to work on background plants. i have almost all redplants on there, im looking for something really green that'll be a good background plant and doesnt grow too large... any suggestions?

wheeler,
its got 3 bulbs. t15t8s. 2 phillips aquarium bulbs and 1 50/50 coralife. all of these are powered by 2 electronic ballasts pulled from a $8 homedepot shoplights.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Greetings...another Raleigh guy here. Fantastic looking 10g..they can be a challenge to aquascape. I hope to post some pics of my 10g and 55g as soon as I get a hold of a digi cam. I use Cardamine Lyrata as my background plant in my 10g..it may be an option for you , as well.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

current picture after a bit of trimming from 1 week of neglect. i cant imagine how fast the plants grow in 1 week.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

"Welcome to the Jungle......."


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by zerocoolbeans:
> im looking for something really green that'll be a good background plant


Heteranthera zosterifolia or Lysimachia nummularia would be a good choice IMO, if you are looking for a light green plant.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo


----------



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

yeah im looking for Heteranthera zosterifolia right now. cant find it on local stores though.


----------

